# Heat rocks



## Number1Platypus (Oct 11, 2014)

How do you guys feel about heating rocks? I have one and set it low on the settings. My boxie seems to love it, I just gave it to him today and it's also keeping the tank humid for some reason and I was having trouble with that so I'm liking it lol. And my room gets so cold at night and I haven't turned my heat on yet so I like the idea of him having something keep him warm but I figured I'd get some opinions on it just incase


----------



## Yvonne G (Oct 11, 2014)

I am totally against hot rocks for turtles and tortoises. I have seen them malfunction causing burns. A little turtle sitting on a hot rock will dehydrate a lot more quickly.


----------



## Number1Platypus (Oct 11, 2014)

Yvonne G said:


> I am totally against hot rocks for turtles and tortoises. I have seen them malfunction causing burns. A little turtle sitting on a hot rock will dehydrate a lot more quickly.


Well I let the rock sit out for a few hours so I could see how hot it gets and I set it so it wasn't hot at all just kind of warm. Do you think it'd be okay just for night time? If not what do you think I should do to keep the tank warm while the the heat light is off


----------



## Tom (Oct 11, 2014)

It is _not_ okay at any time. They are dangerous. They regularly malfunction and frequently cause burns. This is not a safe way to heat your turtle. If you need night heat use a CHE set on a thermostat.


----------



## Number1Platypus (Oct 11, 2014)

Tom said:


> It is _not_ okay at any time. They are dangerous. They regularly malfunction and frequently cause burns. This is not a safe way to heat your turtle. If you need night heat use a CHE set on a thermostat.


Okay thank you I'll take it out right now. Good thing I checked! Any thoughts on how to keep it humid without a mister or a place to get a cheap one?


----------



## Number1Platypus (Oct 11, 2014)

And what are your thoughts on the flat heating mats?


----------



## ascott (Oct 11, 2014)

Ahhh, this is one of those debatable issues....some will use them on a low setting buried deep into the substrate and others will curse them ....I would worry that if you leave the heat rock out above the substrate then the turtle/tortoise can end up staying on it and causing damage to their shell....and if you submerge the rock into the substrate then you run the risk of damaging the element itself by being under substrate either too dry or too moist for its purpose....hmmmm? I would opt to get a short heating rope, attach it to a piece of tile, so it does not get tangled up in the tort digging down towards it, and then bury that piece of tile deeply into the substrate and this will warm the soil but not offer the shock hazard nor burn hazard---due to the heat ropes are designed to be under the dirt/moist soil.....just a thought....here is what I am referring to;

http://www.zoomed.com/db/products/EntryDetail.php?EntryID=116&DatabaseID=2&SearchID=1

There are a variety of brands and I only attached this one here for reference to the type of product and am in no way endorsing this company (not that anything is wrong with them.....)


----------



## wellington (Oct 11, 2014)

Well, I was going to tell you what Tom said, but my iPad froze. So, I'm just going to second Yvonne and Toms threads.


----------



## Tom (Oct 11, 2014)

Number1Platypus said:


> And what are your thoughts on the flat heating mats?



Same thing. Turtles and tortoises need heat from overhead. I can't even count the number of reptiles I've seen burned by heat rocks and heat mats. It happens far less nowadays because most people know not to use them. But the pet stores still sell them because people still buy them.


----------



## Number1Platypus (Oct 11, 2014)

ascott said:


> Ahhh, this is one of those debatable issues....some will use them on a low setting buried deep into the substrate and others will curse them ....I would worry that if you leave the heat rock out above the substrate then the turtle/tortoise can end up staying on it and causing damage to their shell....and if you submerge the rock into the substrate then you run the risk of damaging the element itself by being under substrate either too dry or too moist for its purpose....hmmmm? I would opt to get a short heating rope, attach it to a piece of tile, so it does not get tangled up in the tort digging down towards it, and then bury that piece of tile deeply into the substrate and this will warm the soil but not offer the shock hazard nor burn hazard---due to the heat ropes are designed to be under the dirt/moist soil.....just a thought....here is what I am referring to;
> 
> http://www.zoomed.com/db/products/EntryDetail.php?EntryID=116&DatabaseID=2&SearchID=1
> 
> There are a variety of brands and I only attached this one here for reference to the type of product and am in no way endorsing this company (not that anything is wrong with them.....)


Hmm the website came up but no product was on there. I'll try looking them up lol


----------



## Number1Platypus (Oct 11, 2014)

Tom said:


> Same thing. Turtles and tortoises need heat from overhead. I can't even count the number of reptiles I've seen burned by heat rocks and heat mats. It happens far less nowadays because most people know not to use them. But the pet stores still sell them because people still buy them.


Okay and what about the heat rope ascott was talking about? Sorry I'm new with boxies and am just trying to figure what's best to do!


----------



## ascott (Oct 11, 2014)

http://www.zoomed.com/Library/ProductDBImages/heatcable.jpg


----------



## Number1Platypus (Oct 11, 2014)

ascott said:


> http://www.zoomed.com/Library/ProductDBImages/heatcable.jpg


Oh okay cool thank you


----------



## Turtulas-Len (Oct 11, 2014)

I believe gentle heat from below is great for tortoises and turtles. I have seen more damage done to reptiles from hot light bulbs and CHE's than from electric rocks. I have hot rocks that are older than probably 75% of the current TFO members, I have seen some fail but never by over heating to the extent to cause damage. I no longer use hot rocks, by choice, not by fear. ---If people choose to use them they should separate the rock from the animal so that the animal can never touch the rock but benefit from the heat.--- There are many ways to accomplish this. I no longer use hot lights or CHE,s placed above my tortoises for the main heat source. I'm old and seen this hobby and equipment used change over the years, I remember when the ceramic heat emitters had the heating coil exposed, If you or the animal touched it not only did you get burned you would get an electric shock also. Box turtles do not need much heat to stay active so be careful to not over do it with what ever you do.


----------



## Number1Platypus (Oct 11, 2014)

Turtulas-Len said:


> I believe gentle heat from below is great for tortoises and turtles. I have seen more damage done to reptiles from hot light bulbs and CHE's than from electric rocks. I have hot rocks that are older than probably 75% of the current TFO members, I have seen some fail but never by over heating to the extent to cause damage. I no longer use hot rocks, by choice, not by fear. ---If people choose to use them they should separate the rock from the animal so that the animal can never touch the rock but benefit from the heat.--- There are many ways to accomplish this. I no longer use hot lights or CHE,s placed above my tortoises for the main heat source. I'm old and seen this hobby and equipment used change over the years, I remember when the ceramic heat emitters had the heating coil exposed, If you or the animal touched it not only did you get burned you would get an electric shock also. Box turtles do not need much heat to stay active so be careful to not over do it with what ever you do.


I just have its heat lamp over part of the tank but while it's off at night his tank gets really cold because it's been really cold out lately and my room is the coldest room in the house. I'd move him to a different room but I have a lot of cats and they'd try to eat the cords and mess with everything. My brother suggested a red bulb from the pet store, I've never used one so I'm not sure if it's good or not xD


----------



## Cowboy_Ken (Oct 11, 2014)

I think they should have the cords cut off and used as decorative items only.


----------



## Number1Platypus (Oct 11, 2014)

Cowboy_Ken said:


> I think they should have the cords cut off and used as decorative items only.


Lol I think just using a rock would be a better idea than cutting the cords off xD


----------



## Cowboy_Ken (Oct 11, 2014)

Cutting the cords off stops them from being used as a heat source ever again.


----------



## Number1Platypus (Oct 11, 2014)

Cowboy_Ken said:


> Cutting the cords off stops them from being used as a heat source ever again.


Yeah that's true


----------



## johnsonnboswell (Oct 11, 2014)

How cold is really cold? A night time drop in temps is fine. As long as it's 60 or above you don't need to be concerned. 

For keeping the humidity up & substrate moist, just pour water in.


----------



## Cowboy_Ken (Oct 11, 2014)

What type of tortoise are we talkin here?


----------



## ascott (Oct 11, 2014)

> My_ boxie _seems to love it,





> I believe gentle heat from below is great for tortoises and turtles. I have seen more damage done to reptiles from hot light bulbs and CHE's than from electric rocks. I have hot rocks that are older than probably 75% of the current TFO members, I have seen some fail but never by over heating to the extent to cause damage. I no longer use hot rocks, by choice, not by fear. ---If people choose to use them they should separate the rock from the animal so that the animal can never touch the rock but benefit from the heat.--- There are many ways to accomplish this. I no longer use hot lights or CHE,s placed above my tortoises for the main heat source. I'm old and seen this hobby and equipment used change over the years, I remember when the ceramic heat emitters had the heating coil exposed, If you or the animal touched it not only did you get burned you would get an electric shock also. Box turtles do not need much heat to stay active so be careful to not over do it with what ever you do.



Remember, there will be debate over this topic...NO ONE person is right, no one.....so, you should take into consideration your individual animal, your individual local, you individual location and all equipment available on the market.....then act on those variables...there is no way that one persons opinion (or two) are correct, remember alot of ego compel folks to demand that they are right.....you make the choices you believe appropriate...I wish you and the turtle well....


----------



## Number1Platypus (Oct 12, 2014)

johnsonnboswell said:


> How cold is really cold? A night time drop in temps is fine. As long as it's 60 or above you don't need to be concerned.
> 
> For keeping the humidity up & substrate moist, just pour water in.


Sometimes it's 60 sometimes it's lower, I just don't like him getting too cold because he's sick right now and he has a lot of problems and I'd like to keep him healthy


----------



## Number1Platypus (Oct 12, 2014)

Cowboy_Ken said:


> What type of tortoise are we talkin here?


A Chinese box turtle


----------



## Number1Platypus (Oct 12, 2014)

ascott said:


> Remember, there will be debate over this topic...NO ONE person is right, no one.....so, you should take into consideration your individual animal, your individual local, you individual location and all equipment available on the market.....then act on those variables...there is no way that one persons opinion (or two) are correct, remember alot of ego compel folks to demand that they are right.....you make the choices you believe appropriate...I wish you and the turtle well....


Yeah I know but honestly if there's a chance of the turtle getting hurt especially burned I'd like to avoid it because the previous owner took such bad care of him for 9 years of his life (and I've only had him for less than 2) and I'm pretty positive the scaring on his head is from being burned from his tank melting and dropping on him because they gave me his tank and there's and hole in the plastic the size of the burn on his head. And it's really awful


----------



## stojanovski92113 (Oct 12, 2014)

I've never used anything like a heating pad or a rock because of malfunctions stories I've heard and I never trusted those products. I just wouldn't want to take the chance of burning my torts. Especially since one of your babies had a burn badly it's not worth it


----------



## Number1Platypus (Oct 12, 2014)

stojanovski92113 said:


> I've never used anything like a heating pad or a rock because of malfunctions stories I've heard and I never trusted those products. I just wouldn't want to take the chance of burning my torts. Especially since one of your babies had a burn badly it's not worth it


Yeah that's how im feeling. I took the rock out yesterday as soon as someone said that


----------



## mushmouth26 (Oct 12, 2014)

Is your enclosure open or closed top?


----------



## Number1Platypus (Oct 12, 2014)

mushmouth26 said:


> Is your enclosure open or closed top?


I built a screen cover for it but lately I've had towels over it to keep the cold air out and moisture in


----------



## mushmouth26 (Oct 12, 2014)

One thing I do for my young torts is the aquarium reptile heat pad with the sticky side.. Either attached to aquarium glass or to a ceramic tile.. I then use a lamp slider switch to lower the voltage so that it does not output the max heat.. I only allow it to get like 80 degrees.. Not hot.. With substrate on top of glass or tile.


----------



## Number1Platypus (Oct 12, 2014)

mushmouth26 said:


> One thing I do for my young torts is the aquarium reptile heat pad with the sticky side.. Either attached to aquarium glass or to a ceramic tile.. I then use a lamp slider switch to lower the voltage so that it does not output the max heat.. I only allow it to get like 80 degrees.. Not hot.. With substrate on top of glass or tile.


Hmm Idk I know you said you lower the heat but Im just worried about him getting burned, even if i put it under the substrate he likes to dig so I dont want him digging down there and hanging out on it


----------

